# Kingdom Prologue, by Meredith G. Kline



## rbcbob (Mar 30, 2010)

A friend of mine wrote to ask about *Kingdom Prologue*, by *Meredith G. Kline*. I am unfamiliar with Kline and ask that some of you who know about his views to give just a brief assessment of his positions. Would you recommend this book or anything else he wrote?


----------



## chbrooking (Mar 30, 2010)

A brief assessment? Good luck with that.
Lee Irons has a lot of pro-Klinean material available on his site, here.
I'm sure that posts to come will give you plenty on the negative side.


----------



## louis_jp (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh, brother. Prepare for a wave of Kline bashing. 

Personally, I read the book and loved it, and I've benefitted from some of his other writings as well. Not everyone agrees. He's very biblical-theological, expert on ANE cultures and myths, covenant treaties, etc. He makes a lot of connections to bring out the meaning of the biblical texts. When it works, it's wonderful; but sometimes he can get a little "out there". I would recommend the book, but I'm sure you'll get some different opinions.


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Apr 5, 2010)

Pastor Bob,

Overall, I'm enthusiastic about Meredith Kline's works. He was a brilliant OT scholar and biblical theologian. This comes through in _Kingdom Prologue_, which is, more or less, a theology of Genesis, and perhaps one of his greatest works. I also found his work _The Structure of Biblical Authority_ to be helpful. 

I don't agree with Kline's support of the Literary Framework reading of the creation days. (But he's probably offered the most convincing case for that view if there were one.) I'm also a bit uncomfortable with his "two kingdom" view, which seems to posit a bold line between the sacred and the secular (at least a bolder line than I presently think the Bible draws). Also, Kline can sometimes engage in a bit too much speculative exposition. Not that this is always wrong as long as the author lets the reader know that what he's proposing lacks conclusive evidence. 

On the positive side, Kline often catches what others have missed. For example, I think he's correct when he interprets the so-called "mark" that God placed on Esau as something analogous to a royal safe-conduct oath-bound edict rather than some kind of tattoo. I also appreciate Kline's defense of the covenant of works and prefer his view to that of John Murray. He was also, throughout his lifetime, an ardent defender of the inspiration and authority of the OT Scriptures, which, as a brilliant OT scholar, placed him in the minority among his peers. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 5, 2010)

Where's the flood of negative posts we've been waiting for?

Here is a previous thread where Professor Kline is quoted and discussed.


----------



## Grimmson (Apr 6, 2010)

Believe it or not, I am not that big of a fan of Meredith Kline; however his works can be interesting and helpful. I personally think _The Structure of Biblical Authority_ is one of Kline's best works. I think he goes a bit to far at times with his imaginative exegesis, when trying to connect various scriptures together and trying to connect it seems everything to a suzerain-vassel Near Eastern covenantal structure to even a pre-fallen format. One example of a passage I do not agree with his use is on page 48 of _Kingdom Prologue_, where Kline tried to connect the Garden of Eden to a sanctuary or temple. Kline tries to use the appearance of decorated cherubim and flowers/palm trees in the inner and outer sanctuaries of the Temple of Solomon as the "sanctuary character of the garden" in 1 Kings 6 as a evidence for this. I do not necessarily disagree with the connection of the garden to God's special sanctuary, just the use of this particular passage as evidence. His Images _of the Spirit_ can be a bit odd as well and hard to follow at points. One thing there I donï¿½t agree with him on is his view of Gen. 1:26 to refer the "us" as to include angels. I do recommend reading his works, but suggest to look at his work carefully; which I think is the only way to read Kline anyway. It would have helped if he would have submitted to an editor in some of his works, which is why I probably way I think _The Structure of Biblical Authority_ is an easier read compared to his other writings. And one more thing, he article, "Covenant Theology under attack," in the 1994 February edition of _New Horizons _I think is a decent response to Daniel Fuller. And this is from someone who does not hold to his Day age Framework model. I am an Analogical days of creation guy.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 6, 2010)

So far as I can see, the two Kingdom's teaching is not all that way out there. Christ is King over both the secular and the Church. I have been interacting with Gillespie and Symington on finer points and so far I am inclined to side with Symington. Either Christ has a mediatorial position over both or he doesn't. I would reference this. 



> (1Ti 2:1) I exhort therefore, that, first of all, supplications, prayers, intercessions, and giving of thanks, be made for all men;
> 
> (1Ti 2:2) For kings, and for all that are in authority; that we may lead a quiet and peaceable life in all godliness and honesty.
> 
> (1Ti 2:3) For this is good and acceptable in the sight of God our Saviour;



I am still a novice at this debate.


----------

